
Too Lazy to Skim? Five Useful Tools to Summarize Articles Online - hacakton
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/online-summarizers-overview-yuri-kitin?_mSplash=1
======
ahartman00
after all the talk this past week or so about the press, and the need to
invest effort in critical thinking and analyzing bias, this saddens me. Too
lazy to skim!?

